# Is a 5G big enough?



## 1stfishies (Feb 25, 2007)

My Black Molly just had 27 fry, I was wondering if a 5G would be big enough for them until I sell them or give them away:?: Any help will be greatly apreciated:!: :fish:


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

If i were you i'd do at least a 10 if not a 20 because thats a decent amount of 20 and if you plan to sell them they will grow faster in the larger tanks.. but you could do a five..


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

five will work for a few weeks but you will need a bigger tank before you can raise them to selling size


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could manage in a five with lots of water changes, but if you have the choice get a 10 where I live they are the same price.


----------



## bamafoev (Mar 20, 2007)

I would say that a five would be fine while there still fry but when they get a little bigger i would put them in a 20 untill you give them away


----------



## s10fishguy (Mar 3, 2007)

the 10 is about the same price its more bang for your buck and you may have another use for a slightly larger tank later


----------

